# Mark 14:51 & 52



## Scot (Sep 2, 2004)

I was listening to the Bible on cassette in the car today and became curious about these verses. I've never heard anyone speak on them before. 

[i:d6a2a4d9ba]And there followed him a certain young man, having a linen cloth cast about his naked body; and the young men laid hold on him: And he left the linen cloth and fled from them naked.[/i:d6a2a4d9ba]

What's going on here? What are we to learn from these versus?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 2, 2004)

Some commentators believe that this is a reference to the Gospel writer, Mark. He was making a notation of his involvement of the scattering of the sheep.

Seems to me that he denied Christ here so readily, that he even fled naked. I suppose the self-centered heart does not care much about others than it does ofr saving its own skin and own preservation.


----------



## Scot (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Webmaster. I've never heard that before.


----------



## andreas (Sep 10, 2004)

***What's going on here? What are we to learn from these versus?***


When a leper was cured, one bird was killed and another bird, being dipped in the dead birds blood, was set free. 

On the day of atonement one goat was killed and the other set free. 

Our Lord , the Lamb of God, died for us, and we are set free, just as He was taken in the garden , this young man fled to freedom. 

When they took our substitude away,we fled free.

andreas.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 10, 2004)

What about Barabbas?


----------



## andreas (Sep 12, 2004)

***What about Barabbas?***

What about him?
andreas.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 3, 2004)

Henry said this concerning those two verses: 

IX. The noise disturbed the neighbourhood, and some of the neighbours were brought into danger by the riot, Mar_14:51, Mar_14:52. This passage of story we have not in any other of the evangelists. Here is an account of a certain young man, who, as it should seem, was no disciple of Christ, nor, as some have imagined, a servant of the house wherein Christ had eaten the passover, who followed him to see what would become of him (as the sons of the prophets, when they understood that Elijah was to be taken up, went to view afar off, 2Ki_2:7), but some young man that lived near the garden, perhaps in the house to which the garden belonged. Now observe concerning him,
1. How he was frightened out of his bed, to be a spectator of Christ's sufferings. Such a multitude, so armed, and coming with so much fury, and in the dead of night, and in a quiet village, could not but produce a great stir; this alarmed our young man, who perhaps thought they was some tumult or rising in the city, some uproar among the people, and had the curiosity to go, and see what the matter was, and was in such haste to inform himself, that he could not stay to dress himself, but threw a sheet about him, as if he would appear like a walking ghost, in grave clothes, to frighten those who had frightened him, and ran among the thickest of them with this question, What is to do here? Being told, he had a mind to see the issue, having, no doubt, heard much of the fame of this Jesus; and therefore, when all his disciples had quitted him, he continued to follow him, desirous to hear what he would say, and see what he would do. Some think that his having no other garment than this linen cloth upon his naked body, intimates that he was one of those Jews who made a great profession of piety that their neighbours, in token of which, among other instances of austerity and mortification of the body, they used no clothes but one linen garment, which, though contrived to be modest enough, was thin and cold. But I rather think that this was not his constant wear.
2. See how he was frightened into his bed again, when he was in danger of being made a sharer in Christ's sufferings. His own disciples had run away from him; but this young man, having no concern for him, thought he might securely attend him, especially being so far from being armed, that he was not so much as clothed; but the young men, the Roman soldiers, who were called to assist, laid hold of him, for all was fish that came to their net. Perhaps they were now vexed at themselves, that they had suffered the disciples to run away, and they being got out of their reach they resolved to seize the first they could lay their hands on; though this young man was perhaps one of the strictest sect of the Jewish church, yet the Roman soldiers made no conscience of abusing him upon this occasion. Finding himself in danger, he left the linen cloth by which they had caught hold of him, and fled away naked. This passage is recorded to show what a barbarous crew this was, that was sent to seize Christ, and what a narrow escape the disciples had of falling into their hands, out of which nothing could have kept them but their Master's care of them; If ye seek me, let these go their way, Joh_18:8. It also intimates that there is no hold of those who are led by curiosity only, and not by faith and conscience, to follow Christ.


----------

